# New Dog Training Course!



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

My new dog training course is launched! Begins on 7th October (Sunday) at 10.30am. If we get enough interest I will also run one on Tuesday mornings if people are around in the week but want their weekends to themselves. Kelvedon Hatch, between Brentwood and Ongar, but very accessible from Havering too.

You will be taught gentle, fair, effective, play & reward based training methods so your dog will be well behaved in public and you gain a dog you can be proud to take anywhere. You will also learn all aspects of responsible dog ownership.

Exercises include, but are not limited to, Sit, Leave, Watch me, Settle (Down/Stay), handling & grooming, loose lead walking, coming when called, manners at entrances/exits.

More information on my blog - I am a member of the Kennel Club Accreditation Scheme for Dog Training Instructors (working towards accreditation), but I have references from other dog trainers and clients if required. I've also been aproved by Trading Standards as part of their Buy With Confidence scheme.

More details on the website. 

Boredom Busters - Diary of a Dog Walker


----------



## mel68 (Sep 27, 2012)

wow that sounds very interesting, and wish they had one near to me in Southport in Merseyside, as am a dog walker, sitter and home boarder and this would be great extra training for someone like me.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you! I wish you lived nearer. :thumbup:

I train all the things I like the dogs we walk to do, and how I wish other people's dogs would act!


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> I train all the things I like the dogs we walk to do, and how I wish other people's dogs would act!


You live an hour away from me but I think I may give this a try. Milo needs to build his confidence up around other dogs and I think by learning and improving whilst around others in a controlled environment, it will help him


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

That's great, have you got an email address I can send some info to? It's likely to be a very small class as it's my first course at this venue so the word is very slow to get about.


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> That's great, have you got an email address I can send some info to? It's likely to be a very small class as it's my first course at this venue so the word is very slow to get about.


Have pm'd you.
I know what you mean about word being slow, but small classes are better for my dog right now anyway.

I look forward to receiving more info on this. Thank you


----------

